

Cluzee for Android is a terrible Siri clone - raywalters
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/106985-the-rush-to-release-siri-clones-for-android-result-in-awful-apps-like-cluzee

======
Altaer
I'm not too sure why people are expecting Siri clones to be good at this
point. Apple had lots of resources, top employees of the country, and lots of
time to develop Siri. 3rd parties are now trying to replicate this in a short
amount of time using startup resources. They won't be perfect at this point. I
love the fact that smaller companies are trying, however. The fact that
Android doesn't really have a built in Siri like the IPhone actually intrigues
me. The competition between new droid Siris should help drive a better app,
assuming Google isn't hard at work on their own version

------
bradleyland
I was suspicious when the demo used what sounded like a woman's voice with a
cheesy voice-mod rather than the actual product.

